# Photos from the 2018 2nd Annual Drag Races/Vintage Bike Swap Meet



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2018)

I didn't stay for the races, so these are only photos from the swap meet. I met some new people and saw some old friends. I thought I had written down everyone's name as I took photos, but didn't get the fellows name in this first photo for some reason? He said his club had decided to include the vintage bike swap with their muscle bike drag races. I thought this was great, it's a lot closer to my house. lol   The orange and black custom job Schwinn belonged to a friend that passed away, he bought the bike because he's very sentimental (so am I)and wanted to have one of his bikes. The cooool VW club showed up also. They were some great looking old VW's. I love the way the sides drop down on the pick-up models, for easy loading and unloading.





















Kalib with his very cool Volkswagon.









Ron




Check out the hand in the sprocket on this unknown brand of bicycle.









Darin Vierth. The Lemon Peeler has been in his family since it was new. The Swing Bike has the original paint and is in great shape.





Soukie & Tyler




























Dave Stromberger


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2018)

Dave & Tyler




Daves really old Columbia with shaft drive.








Joshua Scott with his 1937 Schwinn E-Z Speed C-Model.








Eric with another very, very, cool VW.


----------



## 509clunk (Sep 10, 2018)

My son (on the midget)racing josh on his purple horny stingray


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 10, 2018)

509clunk said:


> View attachment 867129
> 
> My son (on the midget)racing josh on his purple horny stingray



That's a great photo man! I wish I could've stayed for the races.
 It was great to meet you and I can't wait to see those photos of the Wenatchee bicycle. Barry


----------

